

Discount Code for my Hacker News Friends -- Perq - matterco

HACKERNEWS50<p>Use this discount code and receive 50% off Perq for six months.<p>What is Perq? Perq is my startup's application for small business and HR folks to track and manage employee Paid Time Off (PTO).<p>Our Business Plan:
First, through our research and personal experience, we have learned that small companies are often overlooked when it comes to business software. Employee benefits management, like PTO, is often bundled into large, expense payroll services from ADP and the like. For us who do not want to sink our fledgling capital into overpriced payroll services, there is a need for HR tools.<p>Second, by tracking PTO, saving one day of employee's time by preventing vacation 'overages' recoups the cost of our software instantly. Companies can save thousands of dollars by making sure employees comply with their company policies.<p>Our Goal:
To save business owners money, by giving them control over attendance policies and paid time off.<p>Our Invitation:
If you are a small business owner or manage groups of people, we may be a great tool for you. We invite you to check our Perq, and save with the discount code.<p>If you do not fall into the group above, take a look anyway, and any feedback on our application is welcomed. We are looking for ways to improve our product and our offer.<p>Happy Holidays,
Team Perq
======
matterco
<http://www.perqworks.com>

